# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Откуда взялся мат

## Justin

Мат (матерщина, матерный язык) — разновидность ненормативной лексики в русском и других славянских языках. Согласно общепринятой морали, публичное употребление мата может расцениваться как хулиганство. Однако в настоящее время употребление мата не редкость во всех слоях и половозрастных группах общества. В современной литературе он также широко распространен. Известны и более ранние случаи употребления (в виде «ребусов» с многоточиями) мата в литературе, в частности, в произведениях классических авторов: Пушкина, Маяковского и др. Замысловатая и забористая матерная ругань называется трёхэтажным матом, или, например, частная разновидность: большой и малый шлюпочный загиб.

Откуда взялся мат 
Большинство людей с уверенностью ответит, что его занесли на нашу землю татаро-монгольские орды. Это мнение широко распространено в народе, хотя и ошибочно. Ученые убедительно доказывали, что мат русским людям никто не навязывал, но их усилия всегда разбивались о стереотип: все пакостное нам принесли извне. 

Но мат тут совершенно не причем. У кочевников не было обычая сквернословить. Это особо отмечал итальянский путешественник Плано Карпини, посетивший Центральную Азию в XIII веке. Он писал, что у них бранные слова вообще отсутствуют в словаре. И, наоборот, русские летописные источники, написанные до татаро-монгольского нашествия, свидетельствуют о том, что мат был распространен на Руси задолго до ордынского ига.

Лингвисты считают, что корни матерных слов есть во многих индоевропейских языках, но пышные всходы они дали только на нашей земле.

Собственно, матерных слов всего три. Он означают женские и мужские гениталии и половой акт. Но ведь в мире нет такого языка, где бы все это, не называлось какими-то словами. Что может быть позорного в названиях частей человеческого тела? Почему же у других народов они не стали ругательствами, а у нас стали?

Видимо, наши пращуры придавали огромное значение функции деторождения. Словам, означающим детородные органы, придавалось магическое значение. Их запрещено было произносить всуе, чтобы не навести на людей порчу.

Вероятно, тогда же, тысячи лет назад, возник обычай нарушать табу. Первыми нарушителями были колдуны, которые занимались тем, что наводили порчу на своих врагов и на врагов своих клиентов. Вслед за ними табу стали нарушать те, кто хотел показать, что им вообще закон не писан - рабы, неприкасаемые.

Постепенно появился обычай выражаться матом безотносительно к объекту, просто так от полноты чувств или для связи слов в предложении. При этом основные слова обрастали массой производных. Говорят, есть виртуозы, которые могут ругаться часами и при этом не повторять выражения.

Сравнительно недавно, всего-то какую-то тысячу лет назад в число матерных вошло слово, означающее женщину легкого поведения, оно происходит от вполне обычного в древней Руси слова "блевать", что значит "исторгать мерзость".

В христианстве, например, сквернословие почитается за великий грех, то же и в исламе. Русь приняла христианство позже своих западных соседей. К этому времени мат, вместе с языческими обычаями прочно укоренился в русском обществе. С приходом на Русь христианства началась борьба с бранными словами. Православие объявило войну мату. Были случаи, когда в Древней Руси сквернословов наказывали плетьми. Матершина была признаком раба, смерда. Считалось, что благородный человек, к тому же православный никогда не станет сквернословить. Сто лет назад человека, который дурно выражался на людях, могли забрать в полицейский участок. И советская власть вела войну с матершинниками. По советским законам, сквернословие в публичном месте должно было наказываться штрафом. На деле же эта мера наказания применялась весьма редко. Наряду с водкой, мат в это время уже считался неким атрибутом молодецкой доблести. Ругались милиционеры, военные, высшие чиновники. У высшего руководства "крепкое словцо" и сейчас в ходу. Если вождь употребляет матерные выражения в разговоре с кем-то, это означает особое доверие.

Лишь в интеллигентной среде ругаться матом было признаком дурного тона. А как же Пушкин, скажете вы, а Раневская? По свидетельству современников, Пушкин в жизни не употреблял грубых выражений. Однако в некоторых его "тайных" произведениях можно встретить матерные слова. Это был всего лишь эпатаж - пощечина рафинированному обществу, которое его отвергало. Ах, вы такие лощеные - так вот вам мой "мужицкий" ответ. У Раневской мат был неотъемлемой частью ее богемного образа - имиджа, как теперь говорят. Для того времени это было оригинально - внутренне очень тонкая натура, внешне ведет себя как мужик - дымит вонючими цыгарками, ругается матом. Сейчас, когда мат звучит на каждом шагу такой фокус уже не пройдет.

Если говорить о более внимательном взгляде то, существуют три основные лингвинистические версии привнесения мата в русский язык, основанные на исследованиях проведенных в разное время различными историками и лингвистами. Коротко рассмотрим их:
# 1. русский мат - наследие татаро-монгольского ига (в последнее время эта версия не очень котируется);
# 2. русские матерные слова когда-то имели по 2 значения, впоследствии вытеснив одно из значений или слившись воедино и превратив значение слова в негативное;
# 3. мат был и есть неотъемлемой частью оккультных и языческих обрядов, существующих в разных языках у разных народностей.

Бесспорным является то, что современные нецензурные слова уходят своими корнями в далёкую языковую древность.


Если взять культовое "слово из трёх букв", ему соответствует также слово "хер". Открыв словарь древнерусского языка, можно обнаружить, что "похерить" - значит перечеркнуть крест на крест, а "хер" - значит КРЕСТ! Мы же привыкли считать, что слово "хер" в русском языке использовалось и используется (на ряду со "словом из трёх букв") для обозначения мужского полового органа. Но в этом не всегда было противоречие: в христианском философском символизме крест, на котором распяли Христа, рассматривался не как орудие позорной казни, а как триумф жизни над смертью. Таким образом, слово "хер", как и "другое слово из трёх букв", первоначально использовались на Руси для обозначения слова "крест". Ещё следует отметить, что буква "х" изображалось в древнерусском языке в виде двух пересечённых линий совсем не случайно - Христос, христианство, христиане, храм, хер (крест). Есть мнение, что знаменитый оборот: "Пошли вы все на х…!" придумали защитники славянского язычества, они кричали эту фразу, ругаясь на христиан, пришедших насаждать свою веру. "Идите вы на хер!" или "Идите вы на х…!" - первоначально обозначало проклятие: "пусть вас распнут, как и вашего Бога!" (дословно: "Ступайте на крест!"). Затем религиозное значение этих слов было утрачено, поскольку с победой православия на Руси термин "крест" перестал иметь для народа пошлое, негативное значение.

Нет единой точки зрения, откуда произошло само слово мат. В некоторых справочных пособиях можно найти версию, что "мат" - это разговор (в качестве доказательства этого предположения приводится выражение "кричать благим матом"). Но почему слово «мат» так похоже на слово мать?

Есть ещё одна версия, связанная с тем, что слово «мат» пришло в русский язык после появления выражения «послать к матери». Практически, это одно из первых выражений, ставших неприличным. После появления именно этого словосочетания многие слова, существовавшие и ранее в языке, стали относить к бранным и неприличным.

Вообще, надо отметить, что, практически, до 18 века те слова, которые мы сейчас относим к матерным и ругательным, таковыми вовсе не являлись. Слова, ставшие неприличными, обозначали ранее или какие-то физиологические особенности (или части) человеческого тела, или вообще были обыкновенными словами.

Так, например, глагол «блядити» в древнерусском языке имел значение - "пустословить, обманывать". "Многие слова, считающиеся ныне оскорбительными прежде такими не были. Матерные слова несли функцию обычных слов. Их можно в изобилии встретить в сочинениях протопопа Аввакума и патриарха Никона и много еще где. А вот в письме запорожцев султану, написанному специально, чтобы оскорбить адресата, ни единого матерного слова нет."

Но в древнерусском языке был ещё глагол блудити -"блуждать". Словарь В. И. Даля выделяет два значения: 1) уклонение от прямого пути и 2) незаконное, безбрачное сожитие, "посему слова этого лучше в общежитии избегать". Существует версия, на наш взгляд, вполне жизнеспособная, что произошло как бы слияние двух глаголов (блядити и блудити).

Вот ещё один подарок древних. В древнерусском языке было слово «мудо», обозначающее "мужское яичко". Слово это было мало употребляемо и не имело непристойного оттенка. А потом, видимо, оно дошло до наших времён, превратившись из малоупотребительного в употребительное.

Происхождение некоторых ругательств 

Бля*ь

Дело в том, что первоначально древнерусский глагол "блядити" значил "ошибаться, заблуждаться, пустословить, лгать". То есть, ежели ты трепал языком наглую ложь (неважно, осознавая это или нет), тебя вполне могли назвать блядью, невзирая на пол. В это же самое время в славянских языках жило-поживало другое, весьма похожее по звучанию, слово "блудити", которое означало "блуждать" (ср. украинское "блукати"). Постепенно словом "блуд" стали определять не только экспедицию Ивана Сусанина, но и беспорядочную "блуждающую" половую жизнь. Появились слова "блудница", "блудолюбие", "блудилище" (дом разврата). Сначала оба слова существовали обособленно, но затем постепенно стали смешиваться.

Стерва

Каждый, открывший словарь Даля, может прочесть, что под стервой подразумевается… "дохлая, палая скотина", то есть, проще говоря — падаль, гниющее мясо. Вскоре словцом "стервоза" мужчины стали презрительно называть особо подлых и вредных ("с душком") шлюх. А так как вредность женщины мужчин, видимо, заводила (чисто мужское удовольствие от преодоления препятствий), то и слово "стерва", сохранив изрядную долю негатива, присвоило себе и некоторые черты "роковой женщины". Хотя о первоначальном его значении нам до сих пор напоминает гриф стервятник, питающийся падалью.

Зараза
Девушки бывают разные. Возможно, и на слово "зараза" не все обижаются, но комплиментом его уж точно не назовешь. И тем не менее, изначально это был все-таки комплимент. В первой половине XVIII века светские ухажеры постоянно "обзывали" прекрасных дам "заразами", а поэты даже фиксировали это в стихах.
А всё потому, что слово "заразить" изначально имело не только медицински-инфекционный смысл, но и было синонимом "сразить". В Новгородской Первой летописи, под 1117 годом стоит запись: "Единъ от дьякъ зараженъ былъ отъ грома". В общем, заразило так, что и поболеть не успел… Так слово "зараза" стало обозначать женские прелести, которыми те сражали (заражали) мужчин.

Кретин
Если бы мы перенеслись где-то веков на пять-шесть назад в горный район французских Альп и обратились к тамошним жителям: "Привет, кретины!", никто бы вас в пропасть за это не скинул. А чего обижаться — на местном диалекте слово cretin вполне благопристойное и переводится как… "христианин" (от искаженного франц. chretien). Так было до тех пор, пока не стали замечать, что среди альпийских кретинов частенько встречаются люди умственно отсталые с характерным зобом на шее. Позже выяснилось, что в горной местности в воде частенько наблюдается недостаток йода, в результате чего нарушается деятельность щитовидной железы, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Когда врачи стали описывать это заболевание, то решили не изобретать ничего нового, и воспользовались диалектным словом "кретин", чрезвычайно редко употреблявшимся. Так альпийские "христиане" стали "слабоумными".

Идиот
Греческое слово "идиот" первоначально не содержало даже намека на психическую болезнь. В Древней Греции оно обозначало "частное лицо", "отдельный, обособленный человек". Не секрет, что древние греки относились к общественной жизни очень ответственно и называли себя "политэс". Тех же, кто от участия в политике уклонялся (например, не ходил на голосования), называли "идиотэс" (то есть, занятыми только своими личными узкими интересами). Естественно, "идиотов" сознательные граждане не уважали, и вскоре это слово обросло новыми пренебрежительными оттенками — "ограниченный, неразвитый, невежественный человек". И уже у римлян латинское idiota значит только "неуч, невежда", откуда два шага до значения "тупица".

Болван
"Болванами" на Руси называли каменных или деревянных языческих идолов, а также сам исходный материал или заготовку — будь то камень, или дерево (ср. чешское balvan — "глыба" или сербохорватское "балван" — "бревно, брус"). Считают, что само слово пришло в славянские языки из тюркского.

Дурак
Очень долгое время слово дурак обидным не было. В документах XV–XVII вв. это слово встречается в качестве… имени. И именуются так отнюдь не холопы, а люди вполне солидные — "Князь Федор Семенович Дурак Кемский", "Князь Иван Иванович Бородатый Дурак Засекин", "московский дьяк Дурак Мишурин". С тех же времен начинаются и бесчисленные "дурацкие" фамилии — Дуров, Дураков, Дурново… А дело в том, что слово "дурак" часто использовалось в качестве второго нецерковного имени. В старые времена было популярно давать ребенку второе имя с целью обмануть злых духов — мол, что с дурака взять?

Лох
Это весьма популярное ныне словечко "лох " - два века назад было в ходу только у жителей русского севера и называли им не людей, а… рыбу. Наверное, многие слышали, как мужественно и упорно идет к месту нереста знаменитый лосось (или как его еще называют — семга). Поднимаясь против течения, он преодолевает даже крутые каменистые пороги. Понятно, что добравшись и отнерестившись рыба теряет последние силы (как говорили "облоховивается") и израненная буквально сносится вниз по течению. А там ее, естественно, ждут хитрые рыбаки и берут, как говорится, голыми руками. Постепенно это слово перешло из народного языка в жаргон бродячихторговцев — офеней (отсюда, кстати, и выражение "болтать по фене", тоесть общаться на жаргоне). "Лохом" они прозвали мужичка-крестьянина,который приезжал из деревни в город, и которого было легко надуть.

Шаромыжник
1812 год… Ранее непобедимая наполеоновская армия, измученная холодами и партизанами, отступала из России. Бравые "завоеватели Европы" превратились в замерзших и голодных оборванцев. Теперь они не требовали, а смиренно просили у русских крестьян чего-нибудь перекусить, обращаясь к ним "сher ami". Крестьяне, в иностранных языках не сильные, так и прозвали французских попрошаек — "шаромыжники". Не последнюю роль в этих метаморфозах сыграли, видимо, и русские слова "шарить" и "мыкать".

Шваль
Так как крестьяне не всегда могли обеспечить "гуманитарную помощь" бывшим оккупантам, те нередко включали в свой рацион конину, в том числе и павшую. По-французски "лошадь" — cheval (отсюда, кстати, и хорошо известное слово "шевалье" — рыцарь, всадник). Однако русские, не видевшие в поедании лошадей особого рыцарства, окрестили жалких французиков словечком "шваль", в смысле "отрепье".

Шантрапа
Не все французы добрались до Франции. Многих, взятых в плен, русские дворяне устроили к себе на службу. Для страды они, конечно, не годились, а вот как гувернеры, учителя и руководители крепостных театров пришлись кстати. Присланных на кастинг мужичков они экзаменовали и, если талантов в претенденте не видели, махали рукой и говорили "Сhantra pas" ("к пению не годен").

Подлец
А вот это слово по происхождению польское и означало всего-навсего "простой, незнатный человек". Так, известная пьеса А. Островского "На всякого мудреца довольно простоты" в польских театрах шла под названием "Записки подлеца". Соответственно, к "подлому люду" относились все не шляхтичи.

Шельма
Шельма, шельмец — слова, пришедшие в нашу речь из Германии. Немецкое schelmen означало "пройдоха, обманщик". Чаще всего так называли мошенника, выдающего себя за другого человека. В стихотворении Г. Гейне "Шельм фон Бергер" в этой роли выступает бергенский палач, который явился на светский маскарад, притворившись знатным человеком. Герцогиня, с которой он танцевал, уличила обманщика, сорвав с него маску.

Мымра
"Мымра" — коми-пермяцкое слово и переводится оно как "угрюмый". Попав в русскую речь, оно стало означать прежде всего необщительного домоседа (в словаре Даля так и написано: "мымрить" - безвылазно сидеть дома"). Постепенно "мымрой" стали называть и просто нелюдимого, скучного, серого и угрюмого человека.

Сволочь
"Сволочати" — по-древнерусски то же самое, что и "сволакивать". Поэтому сволочью первоначально называли всяческий мусор, который сгребали в кучу. Это значение (среди прочих) сохранено и у Даля: "Сволочь — все, что сволочено или сволоклось в одно место: бурьян, трава и коренья, сор, сволоченный бороною с пашни". Со временем этим словом стали определять ЛЮБУЮ толпу, собравшуюся в одном месте. И уж потом им стали именовать всяческий презренный люд — алкашей, воришек, бродяг и прочие асоциальные элементы.

Подонок
Еще одно слово, которое изначально существовало исключительно во множественном числе. Иначе и быть не могло, так как "подонками" называли остатки жидкости, остававшейся на дне вместе с осадком. А так как по трактирам и кабакам частенько шлялся всякий сброд, допивающий мутные остатки алкоголя за другими посетителями, то вскоре слово "подонки" перешло на них. Возможно также, что немалую роль сыграло здесь и выражение "подонки общества", то есть, люди опустившиеся, находящиеся "на дне".

Ублюдок
Слово "гибрид", как известно, нерусское и в народный арсенал вошло довольно поздно. Гораздо позже, нежели сами гибриды - помеси разных видов животных. Вот и придумал народ для таких помесей словечки "ублюдок" и "выродок". Слова надолго в животной сфере не задержались и начали использоваться в качестве унизительного наименования байстрюков и бастардов, то есть, "помеси" дворян с простолюдинами.

Наглец
Слова "наглость", "наглый" довольно долго существовали в русском языке в значении "внезапный, стремительный, взрывчатый, запальчивый". Бытовало в Древней Руси и понятие "наглая смерть", то есть смерть не медленная, естественная, а внезапная, насильственная. В церковном произведении XI века "Четьи Минеи" есть такие строки: "Мьчаша кони нагло", "Реки потопят я нагло" (нагло, то есть, быстро).

Пошляк
"Пошлость" — слово исконно русское, которое коренится в глаголе "пошли". До XVII века оно употреблялось в более чем благопристойном значении и означало все привычное, традиционное, совершаемое по обычаю, то, что ПОШЛО исстари. Однако в конце XVII — начале XVIII веков начались Петровские реформы, прорубка окна в Европу и борьба со всеми древними "пошлыми" обычаями. Слово "пошлый" стало на глазах терять уважение и теперь всё больше значило - "отсталый", "постылый", "некультурный", "простоватый".

Мерзавец
Этимология "мерзавца" восходит к слову "мерзлый". Холод даже для северных народов никаких приятных ассоциаций не вызывает, поэтому "мерзавцем" стали называть холодного, бесчувственного, равнодушного, черствого, бесчеловечного… в общем крайне (до дрожи!) неприятного субъекта. Слово "мразь", кстати, родом оттуда же. Как и популярные ныне "отморозки".

Негодяй
То, что это человек к чему-то не годный, в общем-то, понятно… Но в XIX веке, когда в России ввели рекрутский набор, это слово не было оскорблением. Так называли людей, не годных к строевой службе. То есть, раз не служил в армии — значит негодяй!

Чмо
"Чмарить", "чмырить", если верить Далю, изначально обозначало "чахнуть", "пребывать в нужде", "прозябать". Постепенно этот глагол родил имя существительное, определяющее жалкого человека, находящегося в униженном угнетенном состоянии. В тюремном мире, склонном ко всякого рода тайным шифрам, слово "ЧМО" стали рассматривать, как аббревиатуру определения "Человек, Морально Опустившийся", что, впрочем, совершенно недалеко от изначального смысла.

Жлоб
Есть теория, что сперва "жлобами" прозвали тех, кто пил жадно, захлебываясь. Так или иначе, но первое достоверно известное значение этого слова — "жадина, скупердяй". Да и сейчас выражение "Не жлобись!" означает "Не жадничай!". 

/ не материмся обсуждаем историческое появление матерных слов как таковых откуда пошло, не более

----------


## Sanych

Скажу честно, бывают ругаюсь матом. Бывает и в разговоре перелажу. Бывает

----------


## Justin

это у всех бывает))

----------


## vova230

Порой русский не все понимают, приходится переходить на язык межнационального общения - на матерный.

----------


## Justin

но некоторые и матерный не понимают

----------


## vova230

Тогда переходим плавно к народному способу убеждения. Дрын в руки и в спортивном режиме вокруг дома.

----------


## Justin

но есть и еще очень особенные личности

----------

